# CT-90275 remote



## rangerbill (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a Toshiba (Model 19AV15U) with a Toshiba CT-90275 remoye. My problem is that the remote will only work to change volume and mute. All other buttons channel cahnge, on/off etc. will not work. I have tried new batteries to noavail. Any help would be appricated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Are you sure you selected the TV, isn't this a universal remote that will control multiple devices?


----------



## rangerbill (Jul 17, 2010)

The remote I have came with the TV.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes, but it's a universal remote to control multiple devices.


----------



## rangerbill (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you for the input. It had been accidently changed from TV and I didn't notice.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Excellent. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

